# A novel use for an Atlas lathe



## Mr. Inquisitive (Dec 21, 2013)

I came across THIS during an ebay search for an unrelated item. It's a video of a shop-made metal shaper that attaches to the bed of an Atlas lathe, using the spindle nose thread to drive the scotch yoke mechanism. Although I wouldn't do that to my lathe, I'd have to concede it's pretty ingenious. As of this posting it's still for sale (and needless to say I have no affiliation with the seller). As I recall, the buy it now price is/was $1,600. Pretty cool little gadget. Address below in case my link above doesn't work for some reason.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1L0BhRSFyU


----------



## xalky (Dec 21, 2013)

Pretty darn nifty! )


----------



## Charley Davidson (Dec 21, 2013)

That is slick, There are some pretty ingenious people out there.


----------



## valleyboy101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Who would have thought?  Ingenious and nicely done.
Michael


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 22, 2013)

That is COOL!

Wow.

Daryl
MN


----------



## george wilson (Dec 22, 2013)

They used to make a power hacksaw lathe attachment of similar concept for lathes.


----------

